# Gute Feederrute



## stali2000100 (2. April 2012)

Hallo , 
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Feederrute zum schweren Karpfenfeedern als auch zum feineren Feedern auf Rotaugen , Brassen udn Co. Momentan verwende ich die Exori X Star Heavy Feeder und bin mit ihr eigentlich nicht sehr zufrieden. Eine der Ringbeschichtungen ist bereits abgesplittert. Bereits bei 80 Gramm wird das weite auswerfen ein großes Problem. 
Als Rolle verwende ich momentan die Anaconda Magic Runner IV mit einer 0,28 monofilen Schnur. 
Die Rute sollte ziemlich stark sein und Gewichte über 100 Gramm sollten ohne Probleme auszuwerfen sein. Weiters sollte sie auch feinere Bisse von Rotfedern und Brassen anzeigen. 
Ich hoffe ihr habt einige Vorschläge für mich , wenn möglich mit Link zu einem Online-Shop.
LG


----------



## fr@nk60 (2. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Feederrute*



stali2000100 schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> ... Feederrute zum schweren Karpfenfeedern als auch zum feineren Feedern auf Rotaugen ...



Ein Einsatzspektrum von Picker bis zu Extra Heavy Feeder |kopfkrat.
Da wirds mit seriösen Vorschlägen reichlich schwer.


----------



## Hannoi1896 (2. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Feederrute*

Browning Thallium Feeder

Absolut geiles Teil


----------



## welsstipper (2. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Feederrute*

in welchem preislichen rahmen möchtest du den fischen ? 

ich fische folgende ruten für das feedern auf karpfen und co: 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Sanger-Spiri...Angelruten&hash=item256c53a23e#ht_2477wt_1037

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Browning-Amb...Angelruten&hash=item2a17630ab0#ht_1777wt_1037

allerdings beides ältere modele mit 3,90 und 180gr wurfgewicht !!! sind eigendlich zum feedern am rhein gedacht gewesen aber mir macht das fischen am vereinsteich einfach mehr spaß und bis 27 pfund haben sie bis dato alles mit gemacht ;-)


----------



## nostradamus (3. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Feederrute*



Hannoi1896 schrieb:


> Browning Thallium Feeder
> 
> Absolut geiles Teil



Hallo,

passt zwar nicht so richtig zum Thema, aber ich habe noch eine Thalium zum abgeben |kopfkrat

Die oder eine all season (altes Model) von Browning|wavey:

|wavey:


----------



## nostradamus (3. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Feederrute*

Ok die Bewertung der von dir genannten Ruten:

Sänger:
Alt aber gut! Solide Rute für einen guten Preis ohne Luxus. Super einsteiger Rute! 

Browning:
einmal Browning immer browning feederruten, aber definit. nicht das Model! 

andere modelle sofort #c#c

Bei fragen kannst du mich gerne anschreiben.
Nosta


----------



## M.C Phlegmatisch (3. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Feederrute*

Kann die Sänger Rute  (EbayLink) auch nur empfehlen.

Habe sie 2 mal. Top Gerät.

mfg


----------



## Eltonxxl (3. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Feederrute*

Moin, 

ich habe mir diesen Winter auc die Sänger als Einsteigerrute gegönnt und bin super zufrieden damit. 

Gruss


----------



## nostradamus (3. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Feederrute*

nette rute zum einstieg, aber mehr nicht! Lieber etwas mehr ausgeben und versuchen die all season (altes model) zu bekommen! die rute sollte man best. für 20 oder 30 euro mehr bekommen und sie verfügt über zwei unterschiedliche b teile und man kann sie verlängern bzw. verkürzen. 

nosta


----------



## langerLulatsch (3. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Feederrute*



nostradamus schrieb:


> ... Lieber etwas mehr ausgeben und versuchen die all season (altes model) zu bekommen! ...



Nix für ungut, aber die AllSeasons ist mit dem gewünschten Einsatzgebiet "schweres Karpfenfeedern" ein klein wenig überfordert...

Gruß Uwe


----------



## nostradamus (3. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Feederrute*

upps! Ich habe das "schweres Karpfenfeedern"überlesen! 

Sorry


----------



## Dunraven (3. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Feederrute*

King Feeder würde ich sagen. Wird bald abverkauft und hat mit 150g WG genug Power für weite Würfe und das Brassen-/Rotaugenangeln auf Distanz. Im Nahbereich nehme ich leichtere da sie für kürzere Entfernungen nicht so geeignet ist mit ihrer Power, aber sie geht da auch mit der 3/4 Oz Spitze wunderbar (außer eben das nicht ideale Werfen da Distanz zu kurz).


----------



## sam1000-0 (3. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Feederrute*

Bin mit der hier zufrieden:http://www.ebay.de/itm/PRO-T-Global...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item4163563a52

Allerdings mit bis 200g WG


----------



## Andal (3. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Feederrute*



> Feederrute zum schweren Karpfenfeedern als auch zum feineren Feedern auf Rotaugen



Welche Features soll sie denn noch haben? Fussbodenheizung, ABS und einen U-Bahnanschluß?


----------



## Knispel (3. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Feederrute*

Hier findest du bestimmt die passende Rute :

http://www.igfd.org/?q=Feederrute


----------



## sam1000-0 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Feederrute*



Andal schrieb:


> Welche Features soll sie denn noch haben? Fussbodenheizung, ABS und einen U-Bahnanschluß? [/QUOTE
> 
> Ist umgefehr das gleiche wie eine 13meter-Bolorute mit abnehmbare Ringen und Rollenhalter,verwendbar auch als Stippe|good::m|muahah:


----------



## fr@nk60 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Feederrute*



Andal schrieb:


> Welche Features soll sie denn noch haben? Fussbodenheizung, ABS und einen U-Bahnanschluß?





sam1000-0 schrieb:


> Andal schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Welche Features soll sie denn noch haben? Fussbodenheizung, ABS und einen U-Bahnanschluß? [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (4. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Feederrute*

Entweder die 4,20er Fox Horizon Extreme, die JC Cameleon (30-200gr/7 Spitzen!!) oder eine der "kleinen Modelle" der Zamataro Masterpiece...

Dann kannst so ziemlich alles bedienen. Mit ein paar Abstrichen natürlich.


----------



## Fr33 (5. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Feederrute*

Wenn ich schon 30-200gr WG lese rollen sich die Fußnägel.... und die 7 Spitzen haben NIX mit dem Wg zu tun, sondern sind rein für die Bissanzeige da ....

Ich kann auch ne 1Oz Tip für meine 180gr Heavy Feeder passend machen und dann damit 140gr Krallenkörbe im Rhein fischen... ist aber suboptimal um das zu sagen 

Der TE schreibt ja nicht wie groß die Karpfen sind... bewegen sich die Fische von Handlagen Rotaugen zu max 50cm Karpfen, und wird bis 50-60m gefischt reichen miitlere Modelle def. aus. Klafft es noch weiter auseinander, dann braucht man 2 Ruten!


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (5. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Feederrute*

Ich weiß das die Spitzen nichts mit dem WG zu tun haben und ich habe die Rute selbst schon gefischt.

Aber mit einer weichen Spitze kannste den Biss von einem Rotäugelchen erkennen, der Rest taugt zu fast allem - und der TE hat ja eine Eierlegende Wollmilchsau gesucht.




asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Dann kannst so ziemlich alles bedienen. *Mit ein paar Abstrichen natürlich.*


Deswegen auch mein o.a. Satz.


----------



## Tigersclaw (5. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Feederrute*

huhu sorry wenn ich mich einmische, aber wieso macht ihr euch so lustig drüber, das er "nur" eine Rute haben mag?
Ich glaube nicht, das er ein wettkampffischer ist, bei dem jeder fisch 100% zählt. 
Feederruten zählen doch eh schon zu den eierlegenden wollmilchsauen, mit den man eigentlich viele bereiche abdecken kann.Ob das das Optimum ist steht ausser frage.
Was mich wundert, ist das niemand fragt welche art von gewässern er befischt. Es is für mich n gewaltiger unterschied, ob er die 100g nur braucht um möglichst weit rauszukommen, oder damit die montage in der Strömung liegen bleibt.
Wenn er nur stehende gewässer befischt.. wieso dann nicht ne 100-150g Rute und ne leichtere Spitze anpassen, oder noch besser einen seitenbissanzeiger danach zu befestigen? Bei stark strömenden Gewässern geht das eh nicht ( an der Elbe biegen sich meine 5oz spitzen scho bedenktlich).
Da er ja schon ne medium feeder hat, würde ich versuchen die Ringeinsätze wenn möglich zu reparieren (reparieren lassen) und fürs schwere eben ne 150+ Rute zulegen.
Ich geh im sommer auch ab und zu mit meinen Heavy feedern an stausee und fange auch meine bleien, Plötzen usw.. sicher werd ich nicht die massen fangen, wie einige spezies aber wayne...
Als gelegenheitsangler würd ich meist versuchen n guten kompromiss zu finden. Das hört zwar die Angelindustrie nicht gerne .. aber dem fisch isses egal ob auf der Rute Picker, Medium feeder, Heavy Feeder usw drauf steht.. der nimmt nur den Köder, das futter und vlt noch Vorfach und Korb war.
Ich sehs bei verschiedenen Jugendcamps immer wieder... selten fängt das Kind oder der Betreuer, der die beste ausrüstung hat. Wir hatten schon Jahre, da waren Aldirutenbesitzer den Highend-takle-usern weit überlegen, was den Fangerfolg angeht ( Stellen wurden täglich durchgeweckselt).
@Treathersteller: Geh am besten in nen gut sortierten Laden und schau dir die Feeder dort an.. teste sie ein bisl.. nimm sie in die Hand.. Ich glaub das wichtigste ist, das man Vertrauen zu seinem Angelzeug hat, sonst stehts eh meist in der ecke...
Ach ja passe aber bitte den rest deiner Angelausrüstung an.. es hat kein sinn mit ner 0.14 schnur auf ner XHeavyFeederrute zu fischen, die eher n besenstiel gleicht. Oder falls du dir doch fürs feine ne preisgünstige Picker zulegst, macht es da kein sinn mit deiner 0.28er Pickern zu gehen.

nur meine meinung....
claw


----------



## stali2000100 (5. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Feederrute*

Hallo , 
Danke für die vielen Antworten ! 
Bevorzugt möchte ich an stehenden Gewässern fischen. 
Mein Favourit währe Momentan die Browning King Feeder. Würdet ihr eher die mit 150 Gramm WG oder die mit 200 Gramm WG nehmen. 
Karpfen werden max. 12-15 kg haben , meistens jedoch 6-10. 
LG Thomas


----------



## Andal (5. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Feederrute*

Auf jeden Fall die leichtere Version. Eine 200 gr. Rute brauche *ich* nicht mal hier am Mittelrhein. Da reicht mir auch eine mit 150 gr..


----------



## Tigersclaw (5. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Feederrute*

Jupp wenn dann die leichtere version, sonst haste echt n besenstiel in der Hand. Ausser du willst wirklich auch mal in nem starkstörmenden Fluß fischen...
und wie gesagt, wenn du vlt noch ne gute Grundrute hast, die seitenbissanzeiger sollen angeblich auch gut funktionieren!!


----------



## Hannoi1896 (5. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Feederrute*

Finde selbst die 150g Version für stehende Gewässer viel zu stark. Mit meiner Thallium Feeder mit 100g WG konnte ich problemlos Karpfen bis 8 Kg landen. Schwerere hab ich noch nicht gefangen, wären aber auch kein Problem.


----------



## stali2000100 (5. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Feederrute*

Hallo , 
Ok , dann doch eher nicht die Browning .. 
Welche würdet ihr mir denn bei WG 100-120 empfehlen ? Preis etwa 100-150€
LG Thomas


----------



## Franky (5. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Feederrute*

Sänger Pro-T Global  (in 3,90 m) hatte ich vor kurzem in der Hand - machte keinen schlechten Eindruck, aber wenn man auf der Suche nach 'ner Picker ist, ist das eine schlechte Wahl 
Welche "damals" auch nicht schlecht aussah und für eine Feeder ordentlich "straff" wirkte, ist erstaunlicherweise eine Dreamtackle (Topscore Feeder) für rd. 110 €. 
Die schicken Balzer-Feeder sprengen leider Dein Budget, sind aber verdammt schnieke! Ebenso wird es mit Trabucco sein...
Die günstigere Diabolo VI-Serie hat "nur" kurze Stöcke bzw. die schicke Picker zu bieten.

Nachtrag:
ich stolpere noch gerade hier rüber:
http://www.gerlinger.de/feederruten/937/spro_steckrute_the_premium_feeder_mh_laenge_4_20m__wg/77414/
scheint ein echtes Schnäppchen zu sein!


----------



## stali2000100 (5. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Feederrute*

Hallo , 
Was haltet ihr denn von der Balzer Magna Spezial Feeder ? Hat WG 0-145 und 3 Wechselspitzen sowie 4 Seitenbissanzeiger. 
Weiters ist mir auch noch die DAM Sumo Competition Distance Premium Feeder 420 aufgefallen. 
LG


----------



## sam1000-0 (5. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Feederrute*



stali2000100 schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> Danke für die vielen Antworten !
> Bevorzugt möchte ich an stehenden Gewässern fischen.
> Mein Favourit währe Momentan die Browning King Feeder. Würdet ihr eher die mit 150 Gramm WG oder die mit 200 Gramm WG nehmen.
> ...


 
Dafür hab ich eine Spro Pellet Feeder mit WG von bis zu 100g in 3,90m länge.An stehenden Gewässer benutze ich maximal 50g-Körbchen um weit raus zu werfen und ne mittelweiche Spitze da keine Strömung ist.
Reicht allemal und empfehle ich gerne weiter.
Ach ja,mit Dome Gabor-signatur,hat eine superaktion,biegt sich bis zum Handteil bei einem grösserem Fisch und hat noch genug Kraftreserven.Der Fisch wird schneller müde und ich kann dünnere Vorfächer benutzen.Der Haken schlitzt nicht aus.#6
Oft hatte ich nur ein kurzen "run" an der Bremse und die Karpfen gaben schon auf,dank der Aktion der Rute.
Eine Dega,"Formel1".heavy Feeder,3,90cm-4,20,-180g WG besitze ich auch,die auch sehr zu empfehlen ist.
Sie ist sehr ähnlich der von Spro nur etwas besser.Leider wird sie nicht mehr produziert.
Hab sehr lange nach einer 2-ten gesucht und bis heute nicht gefunden.Wenn du die möglichkeit hast eine zu erhalten,nicht zögern,sofort zuschlagen.
Viel Glück beim suchen und Kaufen einer guten Feederrute!:m#h


----------



## Dunraven (6. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Feederrute*



stali2000100 schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> Danke für die vielen Antworten !
> Bevorzugt möchte ich an stehenden Gewässern fischen.
> Mein Favourit währe Momentan die Browning King Feeder. Würdet ihr eher die mit 150 Gramm WG oder die mit 200 Gramm WG nehmen.
> ...



Ganz klar die 150g Rute!
Kann ich nur empfehlen und nutze ich auch für Rotaugen udn Brassen wenn es auf weite Distanz gehen soll. Wenn es etwas leichter sein soll (wenn Du nicht weiter als 60m willst reicht das auch), dann die All Seasons. Mit beiden hast Du etwas mit dem Du lange Freude hast und ich würde sie (wenn möglich) einer günstigen Rute wie der Ambition oder Thallium vorziehen. Ich denke Ende/Mitte des Jahres wird sie im Abverkauf auch bei so 60-80 Euro liegen. 

Eine Dega Formel 1 Heavy Feeder habe ich auch, das ist meine Aalrute und dafür ist sie sehr gut mit ihrem harten Rückrad. Nur zum Feedern nutze ich sie so gut wie nie, da sie mit ihrem starken Rückrad nur was für Flüsse mit gut Strömung, und eben fürs Aalangeln, ist. Bei Flüssen mit Strömung bis 120g nehme ich meine King Feeder Ruten.


----------



## Breamhunter (14. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Feederrute*

Moin, ich möchte nicht schon wieder einen neuen Feederrutentreat aufmachen. (Gibt ja fast tagtäglich einen neuen|uhoh  Deswegen hänge ich mich mal hier mit dran. 
Kennt zufällig jemand diese Ruten. Für den Preis muß es ja ganz was dolles sein |bigeyes


----------



## Andal (14. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Feederrute*

Ja, das macht mir einen recht guten Eindruck. Kleinstserien haben eben ihren Preis und soooooo arg ist der für meinen Geschmack nun auch wieder nicht.


----------



## Knispel (14. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Feederrute*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Moin, ich möchte nicht schon wieder einen neuen Feederrutentreat aufmachen. (Gibt ja fast tagtäglich einen neuen|uhoh Deswegen hänge ich mich mal hier mit dran.
> Kennt zufällig jemand diese Ruten. Für den Preis muß es ja ganz was dolles sein |bigeyes


 
Kenne ich nicht, aber es scheind eben keine Serie "von der Stange" zusein und ist eventuell auch in den Niederlanden aufgebaut worden, daß kostet eben - auch dort. 
Etwas "dolles" wäre für mich, wenn es klassisch gespließte Feederruten geben würde, dass hätte doch einmal etwas ....


----------



## Tricast (14. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Feederrute*

Peter van der Willik gehört zum WM-Kader der Niederländer im Feederfischen. Die Ruten haben schon was und gehören sicherlich mit zur Oberklasse. Einzigartig auch die Auswahl an Spitzen für seine Ruten.
Peter van der Willik mit seiner Firma HARDCORE FISHING ist schon seit Jahren auf der Stippermesse vertreten.

Gru Heinz


----------



## Knispel (14. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Feederrute*



Tricast schrieb:


> Peter van der Willik gehört zum WM-Kader der Niederländer im Feederfischen. Die Ruten haben schon was und gehören sicherlich mit zur Oberklasse. Einzigartig auch die Auswahl an Spitzen für seine Ruten.
> Peter van der Willik mit seiner Firma HARDCORE FISHING ist schon seit Jahren auf der Stippermesse vertreten.
> 
> Gru Heinz


 
Super Heinz, wenn wir dich nicht hätten #h


----------



## Dunraven (15. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Feederrute*

Ja, dessen Ruten haben schon einen guten Ruf. Hatte bei der Abkürzung auch auf ihn getippt, aber selber habe ich noch keine in der Hand gehabt. Mein Bekanntenkreis hat meist die Tom Temming Tricast, aber die liegt dann ja nochmal mehr als doppelt so hoch. Und wer keine hochwertige hat, der hat eben preiswerte von der Stange, oder aus der Preisklasse dann die Zammataro. 

Damit sind wir also auch schon bei den Alternativen zu den Ruten aus dem Link, das wären z.B. die Zammataro oder auch die Preston Feederuten der Dutchmaster Serie. Haben alle drei einen guten Ruf und wären zum Vergleich sicher interessant, wenn Du etwas in der Preisklasse suchst. Bei der Summe sollte man sich eh die Mühe machen zu vergleichen und alles selbst mal in der Hand gehalten zu haben bevor man kauft.


----------



## Knispel (15. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Feederrute*

Tom Temming Tricast

wo gibt es die ?


----------



## Tricast (15. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Feederrute*

Hallo Rainer, das sind Tricast Blanks die von Ton Temming aufgebaut werden. Ton sitzt in Utrecht NL und nur dort kannst Du die Ruten kaufen. Vorausgesetzt du hast das nötige Kleingeld und bringst genügend Zeit mit. Man könnte fast sagen das es Kult-Ruten sind. Sicherlich gibt es mittlerweile aber auch andere Ruten die die Performance einer Ton Temming Tricast haben. Einige Marken wurden ja schon angesprochen. Hinzufügen möchte ich noch die neuen Ruten von Weigang (Tubertini) oder auch die neuen Feederruten von Matrix (FOX); auch würde ich mir die Greys und Browning anschauen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## winne77 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Feederrute*

Da die Greys Rute gerade genannt wurde, kann mir dazu jemand was sagen?

Greys Prodigy Power Feeder -150gr in 4,27m

Habe leider keine Möglichkeit diese mal in die Hand zu nehmen.
*
*


----------



## Knispel (15. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Feederrute*

Danke @Heinz
Ruten und Blanks von Tricast sind schon spitze ! Ich habe eine alte Swing - Tip, die ist auf einen Tricast Kevlar Blank aufgebaut worden - richtig edles und schnuckeliges Teilchen - fürn Appel und Ei ersteigert, so etwas will wohl heute keiner mehr haben ...
Aber mal sehen, werde mir denn einmal die Ruten von Peter van der Willik genauer auf der Messe 2013 anschauen ...


----------



## Tricast (15. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Feederrute*

Rainer wenn Du auch nie weiter als Hardy, Classy Catchers und friedfischen.de mit Andreas Bruners kommst, dann siehst Du ja von der Stippermesse so gut wie nichts. Das sind ja nur 3 Aussteller von 36.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Breamhunter (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gute Feederrute*



winne77 schrieb:


> Da die Greys Rute gerade genannt wurde, kann mir dazu jemand was sagen?
> Greys Prodigy Power Feeder -150gr in 4,27m
> Habe leider keine Möglichkeit diese mal in die Hand zu nehmen.



Schließe mich mal an. hat jemand eine Meinung ?


----------

